# Rustoleum epoxy



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

Simple John
How's that Rustoleum 2 part garage floor epoxy holding up? Any hot tire pick-up? I just did a garage make-over and I am considering using it on the floor. I dread the prep work!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

prep work was not too bad.. im still not really parking in it... 
how big are you doing??? if you are doing more than 1 kit.. make sure you mix the paints together.. i ran into different shades of gray problems..


i did park my tractor in there and it stained the floor with the green grass slime from the tires.... gotta scrub it off.. but as for the epoxy.. its pretty good seems real tough so far.. but slippery when wet...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"slippery when wet..."

Ahhhhh yes... there was this time when, OPPS! Wrong forum! Never mind! I didn't do it, I wasn't there, no one saw me, you can't prove anything!


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

sj

My two car garage is 462 sq feet. I bought the 2 & 1/2 garage kit at Home depot...says it will cover 500 sq ft. If it goes as far as it says it will, I should be OK. What was your experience? Did a kit cover the sq footage it said it would?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no it did not.. 
i bought 2; 2 car kits so enough to do 10000 sq ft.. i had 988 sq ft but i was not doing under a staircase so about 60 sq ft less than 988 and there was not enough to finish... 
i did not put it on overly heavy either... 


I bought an extra 1 car kit and that shade of gray was different than the shade of gray in the 2 car kit...


to be safe.. id spend the extra 56$ and get an extra 1 car kit.. then premix all of the gray paints together so they will all be the same shade of gray... 
the epoxy does look good though.. even though i have a hodge podge of gray colors...

the speckles look neat.. of course if you lose anything small and white or black on the floor.. good luck.. as it will blend in with the speckles..



as for the prep... it was not hard.. just a lot of scrub, rinse apply washing stuff.. scrub rinse , rinse,rince,rince... not hard just a little time consuming..


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the advice! I will definitely pick up an extra one car kit and mix it all together before starting. My garage is about 10 years old so there are some stains I'm going to have to work on before the acid scrub. This Rustoleum kit comes with a critic acid. I'm wondering if it is as effective as the muriatic acid that all the other epoxy coatings recommend using.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry no idea as to that.. my floor was 'virgin' when i painted it.. good luck..


----------



## junebug395 (Oct 7, 2004)

:usaflag: I have done several floors with epoxy the last one was a couple of years ago and we used ppg paints, and industrial epoxy primer 2 coats and two coats of industrial epoxy top coat with a fine layer of carbide after the second coat,the floor was about 40X75 and I think it cost about $1500 in materials and cleaning supplies. and has made an indestructable floor. even after a couple of years of hard use.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Hard as it may be to believe........in my minds eye, white is the only color for a garage or shop floor.......It is unbelieveable on just how bright things are and how easy it is to see small items you drop. And to be honest, keeping it clean is actually easier than a light grey or tan color. It does not show the dusta s bad as colors do. I am terrible when it comes to taking care of what i do to my floor. I grind metal, spraypaint, slop oils and greases around, and all it takes is a quick sweeping and then a mop and its like new....I used Valspar poly floor paint. No prpes were done other than a soaping down and a pressure wash and its doing just fine.......over 5 years now.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome aboard Tractorforum junebug :friends: 

Mark


----------

